# prosiłem na wyjaz



## anthox

Cześć,

Ostatnie pytanie na temat tych listów.

Zdanie: "Nie wiem czyście otrzymaly ten list który *prosiłem na wyjaz*."

Myślę, że to musi być "na wyjazd," lecz mimo tego, nie rozumiem sensu zdania.

Tłumaczenie: "I don't know if you all have received the letter that I requested on (your?) departure."

Człowiek pyta, czy ktoś inny otrzymał list, który sam prosił?


----------



## zaffy

That doesn't really make any sense. Maybe "...list, w którym prosiłem (o zgodę) na wyjazd." ?

ps, why don't post that extract here


----------



## anthox

zaffy said:


> That doesn't really make any sense. Maybe "...list, w którym prosiłem (o zgodę) na wyjazd." ?
> 
> ps, why don't post that extract here



Proszę:


----------



## Henares

Nie jest to poprawne zdanie. Jeśli list pisała osoba, która od wielu lat mieszkała lub urodziła się w USA, to mogła popełnić błąd wynikający z zapominania języka lub braku jego pełnej znajomosci. Ewentualnie mogła być osoba niewykształcona. Zwróć uwagę, że wcześniej napisała „odwas”, zamiast „od was”, „otrzymaly” zamiast „otrzymali”. Także słowo  „czyście” zamiast „czy otrzymaliście” jest raczej potoczne.

Co do interpretacji zdania to mamy za mało kontekstu. Nie wiadomo o czyj wyjazd i skąd chodzi.


----------



## jasio

Henares said:


> Nie jest to poprawne zdanie. Jeśli list pisała osoba, która od wielu lat mieszkała lub urodziła się w USA, to mogła popełnić błąd wynikający z zapominania języka lub braku jego pełnej znajomosci. Ewentualnie mogła być osoba niewykształcona. Zwróć uwagę, że wcześniej napisała „odwas”, zamiast „od was”, „otrzymaly” zamiast „otrzymali”. Także słowo  „czyście” zamiast „czy otrzymaliście” jest raczej potoczne.


Do USA nie emigrowały osoby z wyższym wykształceniem, tylko raczej prości ludzie, którzy pisali tak, jak mówili. W dodatku te listy są sprzed kilkudziesięciu lat, więc zawierają zjawiska, które potem wyszly z użycia, zwłaszcza w literackiej polszczyznę czy wyrażenia gwarowe. Na przykład ruchome końcówki czasownika albo brak rozróżniania rodzajów w liczbie mnogiej. Jeszcze w latach 80 na Podkarpaciu słyszałem "one tam szły te policjanty". Zasady pisowni łącznej też się mogły zmienić - zwłaszcza, że są dość arbitralne.

Tak, że nie wyciągalbym zbyt daleko idących wniosków na temat znajomości języka przez autora.


----------



## jasio

A co do adremu, to rzeczywiście, znajomość całego kontekstu sytuacyjnego by się przydała - a tego, jak rozumiem, nie mamy. Autor ewidentnie odwołuje się do jakichś wcześniejszych ustaleń, które były znane adresatowi tego listu, więc nie było potrzeby wyjaśniania całej sytuacji w szczegółach. Mi na przykład przychodzi na myśl taki scenariusz:

Autor listu ma wyjechać gdzieś daleko i przy okazji ma zabrać od adresatek  list do kogoś jeszcze innego - np.  list polecający od osoby znanej wszystkim zainteresowanym,
Adresatki listu są pośredniczkami w przekazaniu tego listu autorowi - może wszyscy zainteresowani wiedzą, że ma je odwiedzić przed wyjazdem
Autor się upewnia, czy ten ważny list już do adresatek  dotarł
Nie pamiętam, czy padła gdzieś informacja z jakiego okresu pochodzi ta korespondencja, ale kiedyś ludzie utrzymywali znacznie żywsze kontakty, niż dzisiaj i bardziej polegali na kontaktach osobistych, niż na infrastrukturze. Prośba do Jadzi, żeby jej kuzyn Staszek po drodze do Stanów zabrał  list do Franciszka, który mieszka w Warszawie nie byłaby niczym zaskakującym.

Ale - jak już zaznaczyłem - to tylko takie zgadywanie na podstawie bardzo skrótowych informacji zawartych w samym tekście. W końcu list był pisany do kogoś, kto jest zorientowany w sprawie, a nie do prapotomka kilkadziesiąt lat później - więc nie było potrzeby opisywania wszystkiego w szczegółach.


----------



## Tyskie

jasio said:


> A co do adremu, to rzeczywiście, znajomość całego kontekstu sytuacyjnego by się przydała - a tego, jak rozumiem, nie mamy. Autor ewidentnie odwołuje się do jakichś wcześniejszych ustaleń, które były znane adresatowi tego listu, więc nie było potrzeby wyjaśniania całej sytuacji w szczegółach. Mi na przykład przychodzi na myśl taki scenariusz:
> …..



Jestem pod wrażeniem Pana wnikliwości/intuicji. Muszę powiedzieć, że wszystkie kawały, które słyszałem o Panu są zupełnie nieuzasadnione! 

Ja również byłbym ciekaw poznać kontekst sytuacyjny tego tematu. Długi czas zastanawiałem się o co mogło chodzić i nie byłem w stanie niczego wymyślić.

Chociaż odpowiedź użytkownika zaffy ma logiczny sens...

A może chodziło o to, że autorka we wspomnianym liście prosiła o to, żeby ktoś po nią wyjechał (przyjechał), kiedy Ona dotrze do określonego miejsca, bliżej do Jej miejsca docelowego, kiedy wyruszy w odwiedziny (lub na stałe) do adresata.


----------



## anthox

Oto są wszystkie tych listów, jeżeli was interesuje: 



https://imgur.com/a/LRIfmnm


Już nie potrzebuję pomoc z tłumaczeniem, lecz być może chcecie poznać cały ten kontekst.


----------



## Tyskie

anthox said:


> Oto są wszystkie tych listów, jeżeli was interesuje:
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/LRIfmnm
> 
> 
> Już nie potrzebuję pomoc z tłumaczeniem, lecz być może chcecie poznać cały ten kontekst.



Thanks for providing these! Why? You may ask...

I find them simply fascinating!

I would have taken great pleasure in helping you translate them into English but alas, I got here too late!

I showed the snippet you posted above, on Feb 26, to my uncle (father's side of the family), who remarked that the style of writing reminded him of that of his late grandmother's, from his mother's side. We happened to be at my grandmother's house at the time and she found an old postcard, which she had received from her mother in the early '80's and showed it to me. Indeed, the handwriting was very similar yet, despite being from a poor background, she wrote very well and hadn't made any grammatical mistakes although she would repeat herself due to her advanced age and the onset of dementia.

In the letters you posted here, I can see many what I would call oddities, not necessarily mistakes, because of the time when the letters were written and the possibility that what you and I would consider a grammatical error, may have been correct in a certain region/dialect and at a specific time period... So I wouldn't like to judge.

My grandmother from my mother's side wrote well also, yet when she spoke, she had a specific dialect (which she didn't transfer to paper). Having conversed with her for many years whilst she was still alive, I picked up on many of the words/phrases she would use and reading these letters brings some of those back. She, too, was from a poor background and wasn't well educated and all her life she worked the land. The dialect and her background would indicate she was unintelligent or "backward" but in reality, she was a smart and wise woman.

The way the letters are written makes me think that Janina came from the former Polish "Kresy" region of Poland (I may be completely wrong here) because of how her speech "sounds" when I'm "hearing" her words in my mind, such as "jerzely", instead of "jeżeli". And many of the "oddities" make me think of those used for comical effect in the cult TV series "Świat Według Kiepskich" - an all-time favourite TV series of mine and just one of the ways I like to "polish" my Polish (big mistake, perhaps?!)

From quickly reading some of the letters, I have a theory that Janina was begging for money, from the way she kept writing "kochana siostro" and "kochana siostro i szwagrze" over and over and her gripes about the lack of a response indicate that her sister and brother-in-law simply started ignoring her letters because she was constantly asking for money. This, again, makes me think of my grandmother from my father's side, as she would send money to her sister back home in Poland (we live in the UK, I was born here), as she would constantly plead poverty.

If there's any chance you'd be willing to provide your translations, I could check them and see if our versions/interpretations agree? Similarly, I'd be more than happy to help were you to come across more of these letters in the future and wished to translate them.

Best wishes!


----------



## anthox

Hi! I'm glad reading these letters has been interesting for you. I actually came across these letters when they were posted by someone looking for translation help on Reddit. I had started working on them but it turned out that someone else completed them more quickly than I had, so I never ended up polishing the translations I attempted. However, I was happy to learn some things about Polish that I wouldn't have otherwise. 

If reading/translating these old letters is exciting for you, I recommend joining Reddit, subscribing yourself to the subreddit r/translator and setting up notifications so that when posts are tagged Polish -> English, you get notified. Most Pol -> Eng posts are for translations of old civil records (births, marriages, deaths) which are pretty formulaic (always starting _Działo się w ... dnia ..., _etc_._) but can often be difficult to read due to the handwriting, but sometimes people post family letters like this or other diverse material. It's pretty common for descendants of WWII-era Polish immigrants in the US to have some old letters from some relative in a box somewhere, but to be unable to read them since the language wasn't passed down.


----------



## Tyskie

anthox said:


> Hi! I'm glad reading these letters has been interesting for you. I actually came across these letters when they were posted by someone looking for translation help on Reddit. I had started working on them but it turned out that someone else completed them more quickly than I had, so I never ended up polishing the translations I attempted. However, I was happy to learn some things about Polish that I wouldn't have otherwise.
> 
> If reading/translating these old letters is exciting for you, I recommend joining Reddit, subscribing yourself to the subreddit r/translator and setting up notifications so that when posts are tagged Polish -> English, you get notified. Most Pol -> Eng posts are for translations of old civil records (births, marriages, deaths) which are pretty formulaic (always starting _Działo się w ... dnia ..., _etc_._) but can often be difficult to read due to the handwriting, but sometimes people post family letters like this or other diverse material. It's pretty common for descendants of WWII-era Polish immigrants in the US to have some old letters from some relative in a box somewhere, but to be unable to read them since the language wasn't passed down.



How exciting, I'll do just that! Thanks for the tip. Always glad to meet like-minded people.


----------

